# 2 MINIATURE HORSE FILLIES STOLEN - ASHFORD MIDDLESEX



## cruiseline (30 December 2009)

STOLEN FROM ASHFORD MIDDLESEX

Two miniature horse fillies have been stolen night of the 29th December. Theives broke through 2 fields to get to the stables, then broke into the stables.

1.	Yearling minimal tobiano black and white weanling filly, she is micro-chipped and fully clipped out, although her coat is growing back. (PHOTOS)















2.	2 Year old black filly with few white spots on her quarters. She is clipped out, but still had 3 unclipped legs (of course these could now have been clipped too). (PHOTOS TO FOLLOW)

These fillies have been stolen out of their stables during the night, their owner is distraught and due to the fact that he is wheel chair bound, is limited to how much searching he can do, any help would be greatly appreciated.

PLEASE keep a watchful eye out for these 2 beloved fillies.

ANY INFORMATION TO MIDDLESEX POLICE OR CALL 07870570586

Police and ports have been informed


----------



## cruiseline (30 December 2009)

CORRECTION AND ADDITIONAL INFORMATION TO ABOVE POST.

STOLEN 29TH/30TH DECEMBER 2009 FROM MANOR FARM STABLES, CHARLTON VILLAGE, MIDDLESEX

BAILEY:SKEWBALD TOBIANO, 8 MONTH OLD FILLY, 4 WHITE SOCKS, NO FACE MARKINGS, WHITE "SPLOGE" ON HER WITHERS-WITH ABOUT 2-3" OF WHITE MANE. APPROX 29-30" HIGH, MICROCHIPPED-958000001672766, WAS CLIPPED AT THE BEGINNING OF NOVEMBER-SO HER COAT IS STARTING TO GROW THROUGH.



















TINKERBELL: FEW SPOT APPALOOSA, 2 YEAR OLD FILLY, PINK SPOTTED NOSE, APPALOOSA MARKING AROUND HER EYES, TEATS AND BOTTOM, 4 BLACK SPOTS ON HER OFFSIDE HINDQUARTERS, APPROX 31-33" HIGH, NOT MICROCHIPPED, HAS BEEN CLIPPED MID DECEMBER-EVERYWHERE WAS CLIPPED APART FROM 3 LEGS (HER FRONT NEARSIDE ONE IS PARTIALLY CLIPPED) AND HALF HER FACE, STRIPED HOOVES.













BOTH WERE STOLEN BETWEEN 7PM AND 7AM ON 29TH/30TH DECEMBER FROM THEIR STABLES. THE BOTH HAD MATCHING NAVY BLUE COMBO RUGS ON MADE BY DINKY RUGS. BAILEY HAD A NAVY FLEECE ON MADE BY DINKY RUGS AND TINKERBELL HAD A RUG FLEECE WITH GOLD BINDING


----------



## netposse (30 December 2009)

I am so sorry to hear about these horses. I know how it feels to have your horse stolen. I am a victim of theft too. It was because of this theft that we started Stolen Horse International. 

We would be glad to list the horses for free on Stolen Horse International, aka NetPossse.com located at www.netposse.com. We are a "horsewatch" type nonprofit organization in the USA. 

We don't just list a horse we send out alerts to thousands. We give you an entire webpage on the site complete with pictures and a flyer that can printed anywhere in the world. We are primarily USA horses but we do have international ones as well. I do know that cobs are sometimes stolen and shipped into the USA and sold for very high prices. We have another cob stolen from the UK listed on Stolen Horse International. 

If you would like to list the hores please copy and paste this message into an email and send it to me at idahonc@aol.com. I will contact you with instructions. You can go to the site and sign up for our free IDAHO ALERTS and newsletter. 

Please take a moment to look over our site. Here are some helpful links.

Our story, The Miracle of Idaho: http://netposse.com/story-the_miracle_called_idaho.htm

Join the NetPosse Volunteer Network: http://netposse.com/join.htm

What is an IDAHO ALERT?: http://netposse.com/Idahoalertfaq.htm

Mission Statement: http://netposse.com/about.htm

Don't forget to look through the many stolen, missing, lost and found horses, stolen trailers and equipment.

I hope we can help you. To list go to www.netposse.com and click on FILE REPORT, then click on STOLEN HORSE. You can do two horses per report.

If you are wondering who I am, this will help. http://netposse.com/merch/aboutauthor.htm


----------



## cruiseline (30 December 2009)

Emailed you, any help is appreciated.


----------



## cruiseline (30 December 2009)

*CRIME REFERENCE NUMBER IS S10910444*


----------



## netposse (30 December 2009)

I just sent an email back with insturctions.


----------



## stormhorse (30 December 2009)

have you been in touch with the uk stolen horse register. a form is needed to be completed. if you pm me your email address i can email it onto you.

Deb
sandwell Horsewatch


----------



## madnagnags (30 December 2009)

hi im sorry to bother you but how do you put photos on to your posts there has been 3 shetland ponies stolen and i need to put there photos on here and i don't know how to do it.


----------



## _HP_ (30 December 2009)

madnagnags...you need to create an account with somewhere like www.photobucket.com. It's free and quite straightforward. Then upload your photo's onto the site and copy and paste the url (4th box underneath photo) onto the reply box on here...


----------



## netposse (31 December 2009)

If you are filing with Stolen Horse International you just send the pictures as an attachement. We crop and add them to the website and make a flyer so everone can see. Then we send your info to thousands. We don't wait for someone to stumble upon the info. The only way I knew about the horses on this message board is because of the way I have my Goole alerts set up. Otherwise I would have not known about any of the horses here. Hope this helps.


----------



## cruiseline (31 December 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
If you are filing with Stolen Horse International you just send the pictures as an attachement. We crop and add them to the website and make a flyer so everone can see. Then we send your info to thousands. We don't wait for someone to stumble upon the info. The only way I knew about the horses on this message board is because of the way I have my Goole alerts set up. Otherwise I would have not known about any of the horses here. Hope this helps. 

[/ QUOTE ]

You should also be advising people that there is a registration fee to report a horse stolen.


----------



## netposse (31 December 2009)

Thank you for giving me the chance to address your concern. Yes, there is a very small fee. We are a nonprofit that is supported by these small fees and donations. No one is paid in this organization and it is run by all volunteers. I personally work more that 50 hours a week, in the office. On weeks that I travel to trade shows and do seminars where I am working around the clock the hours are even higher.

These fees are necessary to pay our bills and to keep our doors open so that we can provide help to victims and our educational services to horse owners. We do not have grants or government funding. We do not have advertisers who pay our expenses. We have to find our own way to make ends meet.

This fee does two things:

1) As stated above, it helps us pay the bills we have in our mail box each week. We are a business and like any business we have to pay electric, Internet, website cost, insurance, office supplies, travel, cost of supplies, maintenance, dues, contractual services (Ex: accountant and computer services)etc. We have all of the expenses applicable to any business. Just because we are a nonprofit business doesn't mean that we are exempt from bill payments and that everything is given to us free. However, some people are confused or perhaps don't think about it and tend to think that we do get everything free; therefore we should not charge for our services. All of the money we collect goes 100% back into keeping our doors open, victims services and our many educational programs.

2) The second purpose for the fee is to help keep dishonest people from filing false reports. I have been doing this since my own horse was stolen in 1997. I have seen and heard it all and nothing surprises me anymore. We use to pass along emails and list horses for free a long time ago about stolen horses. The more people found us the more we learned the harsh truth about a small percentage of the people, some people lie. Since we started charging the fee we have had very few cases where people are not telling the truth. Dishonest people in general do not want to pay to distribute their fabrications. 

It is rare that a person who has a stolen or missing horse even thinks about the fee, especially since it is so small. We did a poll a few years ago and one of our questions asked if the fee was justifiable. The response was totally in support of the fee. Most thought the fee was to low for the work that we do and the help that victims received. All thought that if a person who could not afford to pay $25 for the huge benefit they received may not even need the horse back. The comment that was made most was, "If they can't afford this small fee how can they afford to have a horse?"

I am a victim of theft myself and I would have gladly paid any fee, let alone a small $25 fee like the one here at Stolen Horse International that may do any the following but is not limited to this list alone:
1.	Allows listing not only one but two horses for that price. 
2.	Gives you your own personal webpage with as many pictures as you want to place on the page. 
3.	A professional looking printable flyer to be distributed through IDAHO ALERTS. A link will be placed on your personal page so anyone can print as many flyers as they wish from anywhere in the world. 
4.	Your information is not just sitting on a webpage waiting to be found by people who stumble upon the information. An IDAHO ALERT, named after our stolen horse, is sent to thousands of email boxes, first through our NetPosse volunteers who send the alert to their friends and associations who send the alert to theirs and so on and so on. With the help of the victim we also try to pinpoint areas of concentrations to distribute the alerts. 
5.	Your info will also be included in one or more of our newsletters using the email service Constant Contact, a professional service (another expense) which reaches thousands. 
6.	If the information we request is sent to us we also do press releases which are sent to all of the AHP, (horse world version of the AP service) which may lead to the victims exposure on more websites and magazines. (By the way, this is another one of our expenses. There is a fee to join this service) 
7.	Consultations: Need to talk to someone who has been there already?  You may call us for help. 
8.	Experience and support from people who have been in your shoes, work in law enforcement, legal services etc. 
9.	Currently the stolen, missing, lost and fond listings are administrated by three primary people, allowing a personal touch to each case. 
10.	Nothing is hidden, not even the fee on our site.
We have worked hard to accomplish what we have in the horse industry. Our reputation is above reproach and we do try hard to keep it that way.  I understand that you may not trust me so I invite you to Google Stolen Horse International, NetPosse or Debi Metcalfe and to get to know us better.

I hope this addresses your statement successfully.


----------



## cruiseline (3 January 2010)

Please send the link below out to as many people as you can.

REWARD NOW BEING OFFERED FOR THEIR SAFE RETURN.

http://www.horsebreedersmagazine.com/#/stolen-miniatures/4537913697

Thank you everyone.


----------



## netposse (3 January 2010)

We will be glad to post a free listing for the horses at Stolen Horse International. We need a report filed on the site. The owner can click on FILE REPORT at www.netposse.com and then follow the prompts.

We are here to help any way we can.


----------



## cruiseline (4 January 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
Thank you for giving me the chance to address your concern. Yes, there is a very small fee. We are a nonprofit that is supported by these small fees and donations. No one is paid in this organization and it is run by all volunteers. I personally work more that 50 hours a week, in the office. On weeks that I travel to trade shows and do seminars where I am working around the clock the hours are even higher.


[/ QUOTE ]

Well can you please tell me why in your initial post on anyones thread you state, and I quote............................

 [ QUOTE ]
 I am so sorry to hear about these horses. I know how it feels to have your horse stolen. I am a victim of theft too. It was because of this theft that we started Stolen Horse International. 

We would be glad to list the horses for free on Stolen Horse International, aka NetPossse.com located at www.netposse.com. We are a "horsewatch" type nonprofit organization in the USA. 


[/ QUOTE ] 

Sounds like a scam to me!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Admin has been notified.


----------



## cruiseline (6 January 2010)

Thank you all for you kind thoughts.

Anyone wanting to help in keeping an eye open for these much missed fillies, please PM me if you would like the flyer emailing to you. The flyer can be printed out and put up in your local shops, riding centers, livery yards etc. 

Infact ANYWHERE and EVERYWHERE

Thank you.


----------



## lhotse (6 January 2010)

Do you know what, you are starting to sound a bit like you are promoting your company on here, which is against forum rules.


----------



## netposse (6 January 2010)

I am sorry if my offer to help victims was misinterpreted as a sales pitch for our organization, which was not its intent. I do understand how people can be mistrusting of a foreigner and thought offering direct info about the organization would be helpful. However, we are a US based nonprofit and I felt like an introduction to our organization and services were something victims would want to know about if they wanted more help in finding their horses. 

Look us up on the internet and you will see the good work and the intent of the work we have been offering on this message board. Clearly what was mistaken for advertising our business was actually an introduction to the organization. 

Please allow me to further explain.

As an expert in the field of theft, which has come to me not by choice but by circumstance, starting back in 1997, I offer education which is backed by my own experience at Stolen Horse International. I founded this organization as a result of my own theft and the need for such an organization in the US. There was no such organization that we could find anywhere back in 1997 on the Internet. I volunteer 60-70 hours a week doing what I do because I have "been there and done that", and because there are so few avenues for victims to obtain help. For those who may think I do this for financial gain, I do not get paid. No volunteer does in this organization.

To help get the word out, I do post news article links about UK stolen horses and equipment on my twitter page.  However, because of the way our bylaws are written, we have to have reports filed with our organization before we can send out alerts with flyers and information. This is to help us verify the information and to help us keep from sending false reports to the public.

Yes, we do charge in the US to list on the site. It helps keeps our organization funded since we do not have grants, government funding or sponsors doing this for us. We are totally supported by donations and the sales from a few items on the site. 

We are the organization to go to for help in the US, much like Horsewatch is in the UK. However, UK victims have been offered FREE listings since we are not a UK based nonprofit. 

In the US we have many services that are offered for our small fee, services that we have developed over a decade to maximize extreme exposure for the stolen/missing horse through our massive US contacts and networks. We have had hundreds of recoveries because of our system that would have never occurred without our help.

We do not have those contacts in the UK yet and I didnt feel like we could offer maximum exposures in the UK, thus a free listing. Our site is visited by hundreds of thousand each year and having a listing on NetPosse.com may produce a recovery of a UK horse. With the victims help we would still send out alerts in the UK, still make them a flyer, press releases etc. which is a great deal of work for us. Every case is handled personally and takes a great deal of volunteer time.

I have received some really nice letters from people on this message board as a result of those posts. One example follows.

Thank you for your input here - I do follow your extremely valid and helpful website, thankfully there are websites and organizations such as yourselves and Horsewatch.

I hope you will check Stolen Horse International/NetPosse.com out and see that we are truly here to help. I am not interested in anything other than helping victims recovery horses.

And if you have any doubt beyond your research ask Lynn, the owner of Toby, who is not only on our site but has been featured in press releases and TV news and magazine articles. Toby is also a posterboy, featured on our 6 foot banner at every horse event we attend in hopes that if he was shipped to the US, someday someone will spot him. Do you know how much this cost us in time and money to provide that kind of coverage for Lynn? Now, ask Lynn how much she paid for the publicity and help we have created for Toby in the US.  

After you have had a chance to talk to Lynn and read about us on the Internet, I hope you will support our efforts to give victims of theft another avenue for their horses to be seen, and possibly recovered. 

So, to further address the comment, Do you know what, you are starting to sound a bit like you are promoting your company on here I think I am promoting hope, help and education. It just happens to come from a nonprofit organization. I really had not thought of what I was doing as a sales pitch or company promotion. However, I can see your point in retrospect. 

If I am guilty of anything then it would be of misunderstanding the rules.  I have seen other organizations promoted via news articles and comments. In hindsight and after researching the forum further, perhaps that is what I should have done too. It seems promoting a company through the news media is acceptable on the forum. My way of introducing Stolen Horse International and the work we do for victims is much more to the point than sending numerous news articles that I could have posted about our victims and organization.

We are here to help. It is just that simple. To those who were offended, please accept my apologies. And for those who have written to me with your supporting comments, thank you.


----------



## cruiseline (6 January 2010)

Well if nothing else you keep bumping our threads up, keeping our missing ponies in the public eye.

But I feel your overly LONG post will put people off reading our VERY important announcement, so I would be greatful if you would

*STOP*


----------



## LynnWalker (6 January 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Thank you for giving me the chance to address your concern. Yes, there is a very small fee. We are a nonprofit that is supported by these small fees and donations. No one is paid in this organization and it is run by all volunteers. I personally work more that 50 hours a week, in the office. On weeks that I travel to trade shows and do seminars where I am working around the clock the hours are even higher.


[/ QUOTE ]

Well can you please tell me why in your initial post on anyones thread you state, and I quote............................

 [ QUOTE ]
 I am so sorry to hear about these horses. I know how it feels to have your horse stolen. I am a victim of theft too. It was because of this theft that we started Stolen Horse International. 

We would be glad to list the horses for free on Stolen Horse International, aka NetPossse.com located at www.netposse.com. We are a "horsewatch" type nonprofit organization in the USA. 


[/ QUOTE ] 

Sounds like a scam to me!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Admin has been notified. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I find this very offensive - it most certainly is not a scam!

I am the owner of Toby who Netposse has talked of - and I contacted them when Toby was stolen, as we had reports of cobs /horses being stolen and shipped abroad. I can only praise Netposse for all their help and we have spoken on many occasions. The banner of Toby was a very generous and kind thing for Netposse to do - after all there are hundreds of other horses stolen abroad who could have been put on it.

I wasnt charged a penny for all this help, Netposse very kindly did all this for free - I have paid an awful lot more than what they ask to have him advertised in magazines/ fliers. As well as  Worcestershire and Shropshire HW  doing thousands of fliers and posters for me as well.

I can honestly say that I have only ever recieved support and help from all those I have asked for help to find Toby - and I think  you should temper your remarks when you quite clearly have not done any research into this organisation!

I repeat again - this is not a scam - and as for advertising I hardly think as a non profit making organisation it would count? All NP wants is to highlight stolen horses and get them home!


----------



## LynnWalker (6 January 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
Well if nothing else you keep bumping our threads up, keeping our missing ponies in the public eye.

But I feel your overly LONG post will put people off reading our VERY important announcement, so I would be greatful if you would

*STOP* 

[/ QUOTE ]

You really are very rude - you are not helping these poor horses at all!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## netposse (6 January 2010)

Thank you. ) We are so glad to help and as you know, we never give up hope and we never underestimate the power of one.


----------



## netposse (6 January 2010)

Perhaps through our communications we have gotten off on the wrong foot. Let's start over.

In short, would you like a free listing and services for your missing horses? We would be glad to help.  To verify the validity of our organization here is a link to a recent news article about our organization. 

http://www.examiner.com/x-25445-West-Pal...f-stolen-horses

We look forward to working with you after we have received your report filed through our website and pictures. Since you are in the UK, your listing is free.


----------



## DebbieCG (6 January 2010)

I echo everything Tubbytoby has said.

Netposse is an extremely helpful and valid organisation - we should all be very grateful for their help.  The world would be a better place if everyone was as helpful as them.

Having been a victim of horse theft over 25 years ago, I wasn't fortunate enough to have help from anyone, let alone an organisation like Stolen Horse International.

Debi - thank you once again for all your help on behalf of anyone who has had the misfortune to have had their horse stolen.


----------



## DebbieCG (6 January 2010)

For fear of being accused by Cruiseline that I am not helping, I am now bumping this thread, but may i ask Cruiseline, as you are quite a direct sort, what relation do you have to these stolen fillies?  Your location says Shropshire and Dubai, and these fillies were stolen from Middlesex?  Are you their owner?


----------



## DebbieCG (6 January 2010)

Cruiseline, sorry I have seen that you are not the owner now, but you do state of the actual owner  "any help would be greatly appreciated."

That is what Stolen Horse International was offering to do.

But I have to say rudeness like yours Cruiseline does not go un-noticed.

I hope the fillies are found.


----------



## cruiseline (6 January 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
Cruiseline, sorry I have seen that you are not the owner now, but you do state of the actual owner  "any help would be greatly appreciated."

That is what Stolen Horse International was offering to do.

But I have to say rudeness like yours Cruiseline does not go un-noticed.

I hope the fillies are found. 

[/ QUOTE ]

We too hope that the fillies are found, I am sorry if you see my directness as rudeness, that is your choice to make.

However, netposse has been bombarding all the post in this room with their advertisement over and over again and I am not the only person who has either voiced this or thought this looking at all the PM's I have received. The fact that I was the one who asked the questions, in your mind implies I am rude. In this day and age, and especially considering the thread we are posting in STOLEN HORSES, there are far more dishonest people around than we would like to believe and I think it is wise for all to air on the side of caution as it is after all a very good prevention.

If anything good has come out of all this, it is that my frankness and questions has now resulted in all UK clients getting a free report on their website.

To answer you other question, one of the fillies was bred at our Miniature Horse Stud in Shropshire, hence the connection.


----------



## DebbieCG (6 January 2010)

OK thanks for your reply.

However, I still cannot comprehend how any reasonable, right-minded person can interpret Stolen Horse International's offer to help/or them making announcements on this forum that they are offering to help, as free publicity for themselves.   I assure you, whoever has pm'd you with their views on this, are doing no favours to any future horse owners who may have the misfortunre to have their horses stolen, and I assure you that anyone who has their horse stolen needs all the help they can get.

I don't think you will find any victim of horse theft who will criticise an organisation like Stolen Horse International.  Tubbytoby (who has voiced their opinion on this thread too) and myself are both victims of horsetheft, as is Debi Metcalfe, the founder of Stolen Horse International.  I think it is more than a 'coincidence' that all three of us feel the same, having known the effects this crime has upon you.

It would be far more positive and beneficial to owners and more importantly, their animals, if people could pull together a bit more and help each other, rather than the opposite.  Stolen Horse International has been established for some time now and it's main reason for this is to help owners and their missing animals.


----------



## d4nny (8 January 2010)

I feel now I must intervene. I am the owner if the two fillies  Cruiseline is acting on my behalf at this extremely hard, difficult time. If it wasn't for her starting up several different forum posts and adverting in her locations I would have a massive gap in the country where my fillies weren't advertised. 
This is extremely upsetting for me. As a disabled wheelchair user these fillies were my outlet back into the horseworld. They have now been missing for over a week and they have left a massive gap in my life so I suggest we put our differences aside and put all that energy into the search and distributing of posters so my horses can be found. Posters are avaliable from me via e mail-please pm me with your e mail address. 
I would like to take this oppertunity to thank Claire, her mum and family for their help and support at this difficult time.


----------



## Rollin (8 January 2010)

I really hope your fillies are found and returned to you soon.  I too would be distraught if any of my horses were stolen.

Perhaps take small comfort in the fact - that with all of the UK gridlocked moving your ponies out of the country might not be easy.  With so much publicity lots of horse-owners will rally round to help you.


----------



## cruiseline (8 January 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
I feel now I must intervene. I am the owner if the two fillies  Cruiseline is acting on my behalf at this extremely hard, difficult time. If it wasn't for her starting up several different forum posts and adverting in her locations I would have a massive gap in the country where my fillies weren't advertised. 
This is extremely upsetting for me. As a disabled wheelchair user these fillies were my outlet back into the horseworld. They have now been missing for over a week and they have left a massive gap in my life so I suggest we put our differences aside and put all that energy into the search and distributing of posters so my horses can be found. Posters are avaliable from me via e mail-please pm me with your e mail address. 
I would like to take this oppertunity to thank Claire, her mum and family for their help and support at this difficult time. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thank you Daniel, our thoughts are with you at this difficult time. We will not stop looking until your ponies are found safe and sound.

The best way for anyone to help in this situation is for all and everyone to get hold of a flyer, print it out and distribute it to as many equine locations as possible across the country.

You can do this by PMing your email address

The UK horse world should pull together in trying to re-united this owner with his beloved ponies, they are his life line to the equestrian world most of us take for granted.

PLEASE HELP.


----------



## DebbieCG (8 January 2010)

Cruiseline - your pm is full so just posting here if this may help:

Have you tried A1 Shet News - (www. shetland-pony. com) to highlight the two fillies? 

This website, amongst other shetland news, highlights stolen ponies, minitures etc.

I have no printer at the moment, but if it becomes workable I will contact you about a poster.  I am in the Hertfordshire area and will keep a lookout.


----------



## cruiseline (8 January 2010)

Sorry all cleaned out now. I think my daughter has been in contact with them, will check though, thank you.


----------



## d4nny (8 January 2010)

Hi Claire has been in touch-he's just got back to me and said the advert has been on there since last week!


----------



## cruiseline (8 January 2010)

Thanks Daniel,

Any more suggestions welcomed, so please keep them coming. Also if anyone is attending a horse auction in their area (no matter how big or small), please take a flyer with you


----------



## DebbieCG (8 January 2010)

Just looked at Shet News - they are on there under link 'more stolen over Christmas', so that will be good coverage for people to be on the look out for them.


----------



## Tinseltoes (8 January 2010)

Hope you find the fillies very soon.


----------



## netposse (11 January 2010)

I am offering this link to a newscast today in the US about a stolen horse that is home in less than three days after Stolen Horse International became involved. It was our press release that enticed the news media to do their news story. It was that news story that developed the tip. I hope this helps you understand that we are definitely not a scam.

http://www.wcnc.com/news/Attempted-horse-theft-reported-hours-after-similar-crime-81090532.html

We would love to help the UK stolen horse victims by offering free listings on the site.


----------



## cruiseline (11 January 2010)

*PLEASE JOIN THE STOLEN MINIATURE HORSES FACEBOOK PAGE AND SPREAD THE WORD* 

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?v=wall&amp;ref=search&amp;gid=246668922552


----------



## d4nny (16 January 2010)

Thank you everyone for your help, support &amp; kind words.
Bailey and Tinkerbell are now safely home in their new stable. Bailey is still her normal, laid back self but Tinkerbell is still quite traumatised and jumps at the slightest thing. They were found in Edenbridge, Kent (about 50 miles away) on a peice of common land which was fortunatly opposite a house belonging to a member of Kent Horsewatch (I've yet to be given a name) who noticed two ponies matching my ones descriptions out grazing there. She then called the police who waited with them for 2 hours in the freezing cold (thank you!) The ponies were soon loaded on horsebox (after a mad runaround for Tinkerbell-who didn't want to be caught!).
I want to say a massive thank you to everyone who has e mail/delivered flyers, posted on forums, passedthe word on etc etc and an extra big thank you to Lynn (cruiseline) who has worked on this from Dubai, getting the word out as soon as she heard and to her daughter Claire who has also been a great help!
We are now looking forward to be able to actually do our showing season this year.
THANKS AGAIN EVERYONE!!
Daniel, Bailey &amp; Tinkerbell


----------



## brighteyes (16 January 2010)

All of us gave a huge sigh of relief when we heard they'd been found.  Their 'new stable' wouldn't be your front room, would it!


----------

